# Help



## Bridge (May 12, 2010)

I am glad that I have find a way to share my worries . I am a 29 years Brit living I. Athens I am in the process of finding a good doctor for IvF I have heard about dimitris loutradi who is regarded one of the most important figures on fertility however a second opinion is always worth . I would be really greatfull if you could help me out


----------



## scoobie (May 25, 2009)

Bridge said:


> I am glad that I have find a way to share my worries . I am a 29 years Brit living I. Athens I am in the process of finding a good doctor for IvF I have heard about dimitris loutradi who is regarded one of the most important figures on fertility however a second opinion is always worth . I would be really greatfull if you could help me out


Can not give info on the doctor you asked about, but there are now many IVF clinics around Athens and always really busy. It is best if you visit a few for a consultaion so you can get a feel for them. As with most in this profession they will be keen for you to go with them , it is expensive as you i am sure already know. Some of the clinics can feel like a factory set up, a kind of conveyor belt of women in and out and very impersonal. Remember on top of the cost of the drugs you need to pay also for the daily or every two day blood tests and scans. I went to two different clinics, the second being the better but for obvious reasons i would rather not say, what feels right for one person may not for someone else. With the first clinic when i was waiting for the transfer i found out all the other women with me had been given a different drug shortly before, but they had forgotten about me. The second clinic was great and they did everything they should have and it felt a more relaxing enviroment to be in. Also i would research online first and start preparing your body with certain vitamins and foods in advance. Good luck


----------

